
A Fast, Open and Secure Replacement Operating System for Windows and macOS - bigato
https://os108.org/
======
veriuhri
> Built on top of NetBSD

Interesting. Why this vs Arch or Debian-based?

~~~
jki275
The real question is why not openBSD, not why not Linux - if security is the
goal.

